# Changing from student visa to APS



## grc26 (5 mo ago)

Salut, tout le monde! I’m in a little bit of a tricky and unique situation here, and any advice from you will be much appreciated!

I just graduated last June with a master degree from SciencesPo Paris, and right now I am searching for a job here. For the past 2 years, I lived in a student housing (CROUS) in the 18e arrondissement but the contract has ended and I can’t prolong it since I am not a student anymore. For the time being, I rent an Airbnb room in Vitry-sur-Seine, since I cannot find anything for a short term.

The problem is I am going to apply for APS (autorisation provisoir de séjour) in October, as my student visa will only end in December (if I’m not mistaken, you can only apply for APS WITHIN 2 months before your current visa expires). One of the requirements is that I have to provide them with “attestation domicile” for the last 3 months (August, September, October). My questions are:

1. Is it okay to give them my airbnb invoice instead?
2. Is it okay to “mix” the attestation domicile that I got from CROUS Paris and the Airbnb invoice? Or does it have to be the same residence?
3. Which prefecture should I apply to? Paris or Val-de-Marne? 

And also:
Do you know how can I rent a PO BOX? Since I don’t think I have the access to the mailbox of my Airbnb. 

I really hope I could find any answers here. Thank you so much in advance! 🙏🏻


----------

